
Google's PDF search incorrectly processes text in a multi-column layout - abbary
Search for the following terms: Assessment_of_C-band_synthetic_aperture.pdf &quot;Delta-T radar&quot;<p>The only PDF result is found because the content processor reads two columns as a single line.<p>Now, search for: Assessment_of_C-band_synthetic_aperture.pdf &quot;Delta-T Devices Ltd.&quot;<p>No results are found. While it&#x27;s possible you might not mind the false positive reading across columns, users of Google&#x27;s search expect it to be capable of differentiating between text in two columns of a PDF.<p>@Google is this something that can be fixed? I&#x27;m assuming it cannot, as it&#x27;s been like this as far back as I can remember. Note that I rely on you everyday, and thank you immensely for your work.
======
mdszy
What in the actual hell makes you think anyone at Google will read this or
give a single shit?

